# Mainboard Driver - Via VT8235 Chipset



## craiglee (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi, 

Could any please assist with locating Via VT8235 mainboard drivers for windows 2000,I also require video and display drivers. 

Many thanks 
Craig


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=3&CatID=1230
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=3&CatID=1170


----------



## craiglee (Jul 29, 2006)

Many thanks for your assistance


----------

